# Gazpacho Salad Stuffed Tomatoes TNT



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

*TNX!*

I am always looking for stuffed tomato recipes, as soon I'll have a gazillion in my garden.

Last night made a *gazpacho salad stuffed tomato*. I diced up some carrot, celery, cucumber, bell pepper and tomato into 1/2 inch pieces and marinated it with some lime juice, tequila, salt and pepper and a little hot sauce. I scooped the chilled salad into hollowed out tomatoes and it was delicious and very refreshing.


----------

